# How to run a command before ShutDown, without any third party software



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

is there any way to run a command before shutdown?

I've already found a couple of programs that do that, but I'd like to avoid adding more programs and having them in the background.



OS: Windows XP Pro SP2


thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You would have to create a .bat or script file that runs the command and then initiates a shutdown command.

Maybe we should move this to the "coding" section where you might get more help if you are specific about what you want to do.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What specific command are you trying to run before shutdown?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Group Policy.


----------

